# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Второй этап конкурса на логотип VirusInfo. Задание

## NickGolovko

Это письмо было разослано всем участникам, набравшим достаточное количество голосов для прохода во второй этап конкурса.


Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги!

Ваши работы набрали достаточное количество голосов для перехода во второй тур конкурса. 

Второй этап мы решили сделать более расширенным. На этот раз мы просим вас подготовить портфолио из пяти изображений в одном стиле, чтобы в конечном счете пользователи могли выбрать готовый пакет символики. Тем из вас, кто представил несколько изображений, желательно ориентироваться на наиболее популярный по результатам голосования вариант.

Состав пакета:

- логотип. Формат PNG или GIF. Пиксельный лимит: ширина до 250, высота до 80.

- крупный значок. Формат тот же. Пиксельный размер 30x30.

- малый значок (favicon). Формат тот же. Пиксельный размер - 16x16.

- кнопка. Формат тот же. Пиксельный размер - 88x31.

- шапка форума. Формат тот же. Пиксельный лимит: высота до 80. Просьба предусмотреть растяжение по ширине экрана.

Четыре последних изображения, напомню, должны быть основаны на логотипе. 

Результаты вашей работы присылайте мне в личные сообщения или на адрес nickgolovko<>virusinfo.info. Перед окончательной публикацией в голосовании команда администрации проведет внутреннее обсуждение, поэтому будьте готовы по нашей просьбе внести коррективы.

Жду ваши работы до 15 июля. В случае неполучения заявки вы выбываете из конкурса, так что отнеситесь к этому серьезно.

Удачи вам.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

На сегодняшний день поступили варианты от Not, pt3in2 и radioelectron.

Edited 13.07: получен вариант от Олег777. До запуска голосования осталось два дня.

----------

